# Switched To Blackwater



## A Taylor (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello there, just an update on my reds. All 8 are still alive and well, apart from the odd nip here and there, anyway, I've been reading in to blackwater conditions after seeing a few nice examples on here and the internet, decided to give it a go myself.

Initially I tried a blackwater extract which kind of worked but it just dropped the PH too much so decided to stop using that.

Next I tried Indian Almond Leaves and they've been great! The PH has never dropped below 6.0 and the water colour is a really nice amber/tea colour, the reds seems to be enjoying it a lot more so I would highly recommend these leaves!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

holy hell that looks nice! 
great pics. I love that black water look. first of all VERY natural looking. secondly, with the wood you seriously nailed the amazon look perfectly. 
love that picture of your shoal hanging out under the wood. reminds me of my old reds. amazing tank man!


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Really looks nice ! Congrats.

And your reds look really healthy. How old are they now?


----------



## A Taylor (Feb 26, 2015)

Titus said:


> Really looks nice ! Congrats.
> 
> And your reds look really healthy. How old are they now?


They're about 5 months old now, still growing fairly quickly. I'm pleased to say that the 4 newer piranhas I added in a month or two back have started to gain a little bit of red in them, they must of been on a poor diet or something by the previous owner:


----------



## JaggedEdge (Jun 10, 2015)

Really beautiful tank and piranhas


----------

